# Any tips on how to make a one man dog?



## plottman25 (Sep 7, 2010)

Ive had some trouble with dog thieves in the past, and was wondering if anyone knew how to make a dog only come to you, and nobody else. Can this be done with a shock collar?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2010)

I`m no dog trainer, but I figure you`ll get better results with kind treatment over pain. A lot will depend on the actual dog itself, too. I`ve had a lot of dogs in my life. Only two would I consider "one man dogs". One was a chesapeake bay retriever, and he did have a mind of his own, sometimes. Hardheaded dog I ever saw. The other was a blue heeler by the name of Elly. She was the best of dogs.

Neither of these dogs did I train. They bonded to me on their own.


----------



## contender* (Sep 7, 2010)

I've often thought of this but never tried. I _think_ that if a feller had a bunch of stranger come by every now and then and be mean to the dog (no I ain't talkin beat it or anything) and then you come out and run the "stranger" off and then give the dog a treat and sit with it a while that might just do what your looking for. Like I said, I dunno but it seems like it might work.
One drawback however would be that anytime anyone came by your house you'd have to put the dog up.


----------



## maker4life (Sep 7, 2010)

I think it's more of an idividual dogs temperment . I've got one that won't go to anyone but me . Then I've got others that will go anybody . They've all been socialized the same . I think you'd more likely be training a dog to be agressive .

Plus if somebody wants it bad enough they'll figure out a way to
get it .


----------



## vonnick52 (Sep 7, 2010)

I live in a somewhat ghetto area of Tampa while I go to college, and the community I live in is primarily black with pitbulls....they all totally isolate their dogs from other people and dogs in order to keep them loyal only to them.  If anyone comes over, the dog goes in the other room.

Typical result is a dog and people-aggressive animal that isn't worth the .22 shell and the sweat it would take to dig the hole to bury it.


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 7, 2010)

vonnick52 said:


> I live in a somewhat ghetto area of Tampa while I go to college, and the community I live in is primarily black with pitbulls....they all totally isolate their dogs from other people and dogs in order to keep them loyal only to them.  If anyone comes over, the dog goes in the other room.
> 
> Typical result is a dog and people-aggressive animal that isn't worth the .22 shell and the sweat it would take to dig the hole to bury it.


I got my oldest GSD from a man that would put her away if anyone came over.
'I dont let anyone touch my dog but me and my family, friends are the first ones to rob you'
This has resulted her in becoming super people paranoid just like he was...

If you walk in my house without me youre not going to touch her. She still wont let people touch her even if they have been in my house for two days..
If they try calling her name she gets all upset and even more paranoid of them.

With us shes fine and dandy and is more than happy to listen. Great dog for our family..
But I wouldnt suggest having one like this. Its kind of a risk


----------



## plottman25 (Sep 7, 2010)

THanks for the suggestions.


----------



## bobman (Sep 7, 2010)

getting the dog tattooed and chipped would be a better idea especially a hunting dog


----------



## K9SAR (Sep 7, 2010)

Preventing friends, family, and strangers from touching, talking to, or interacting with your dog can cause more problems than positive results.

Most of the dogs I've seen in which people tried to make them "one owner dogs" have been overly aggressive to strangers or overly shy to strangers (fear biters, etc.) due to the lack of socialization.

I agree with bobman: tattooed and chipped.  Both of our dogs are tattooed (inner thigh) and chipped.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Sep 7, 2010)

plottman25 said:


> Ive had some trouble with dog thieves in the past, and was wondering if anyone knew how to make a dog only come to you, and nobody else. Can this be done with a shock collar?



If i didnt like her so much i would sell you my english female.She is a one man dog.Remember me having to turn my light off to get her to come to me when we went?The man i bought her from said to keep her at my house for a few weeks before cutting her loose.Thank god he told me that or i never would have got her loaded back up.After hunting her more and more i dont have to turn my light off so she can see me anymore...I think she finally learned my voice.Good luck man.It is a good quality in a hound if you ask me.


----------



## plottman25 (Sep 7, 2010)

bobman said:


> getting the dog tattooed and chipped would be a better idea especially a hunting dog



tatts and chips only keep honest people honest, the chips only work if the dog is taken to a shelter and scanned. I dont think a thief is gonna do that.


----------



## contender* (Sep 7, 2010)

plottman25 said:


> tatts and chips only keep honest people honest, the chips only work if the dog is taken to a shelter and scanned. I dont think a thief is gonna do that.



Yup, like a lock on a gate, only folks that pay attention to stuff like that is the ones you don't have to worry about anyway..


----------



## bobman (Sep 7, 2010)

No but its gives you the means to prove the dog is yours 

intentionally making a poorly socialized dog is not a good idea IMO


----------



## plottman25 (Sep 8, 2010)

DROPPINEM said:


> If i didnt like her so much i would sell you my english female.She is a one man dog.Remember me having to turn my light off to get her to come to me when we went?The man i bought her from said to keep her at my house for a few weeks before cutting her loose.Thank god he told me that or i never would have got her loaded back up.After hunting her more and more i dont have to turn my light off so she can see me anymore...I think she finally learned my voice.Good luck man.It is a good quality in a hound if you ask me.



To tell you the truth Brandon the only thing i remember about that hunt was running banjo all over paulding country trying to get him back lol. You need to come up friday night and we will turn loose up here.


----------



## K9SAR (Sep 8, 2010)

plottman25 said:


> tatts and chips only keep honest people honest, the chips only work if the dog is taken to a shelter and scanned. I dont think a thief is gonna do that.



If your dog is stolen or missing, and you post information out there at Vet's offices, shelters, etc. including the tattoo number and location and microchip number, your dog has more of a chance being located.  

We tattoo and microchip because microchips have been known to migrate in a dog to locations where shelters or Vet's offices don't scan.  Also, a dog thief doesn't SEE a microchip, but a dog thief sure as heck is going to SEE a tattoo on the dog.


----------



## coonhunter727 (Sep 8, 2010)

A freind of mine owns blue/red heelers and when they are a puppy nobody but him can touch them after all there training is done and they are over a year old then people can pet them but they wont listen to strangers commands hes nomore agressive than the average yard dog


----------



## K9SAR (Sep 8, 2010)

I have nothing else to add.  I want my dogs to listen to anyone.  What if they got out, and the only person whose commands they listened to was mine? What if someone wanted to try to pick them up to prevent them from getting hit by a car? What if a friend saw them and tried to get them back for me?

And the only person they listened to was me.


----------



## coonhunter727 (Sep 8, 2010)

Very good point about losing your dog!


----------



## plottman25 (Sep 8, 2010)

K9SAR said:


> I have nothing else to add.  I want my dogs to listen to anyone.  What if they got out, and the only person whose commands they listened to was mine? What if someone wanted to try to pick them up to prevent them from getting hit by a car? What if a friend saw them and tried to get them back for me?
> 
> And the only person they listened to was me.



I understand what you are saying completly, it would suck if he got out away from me for for a couple of days and someone tried to catch him to read his collar and he would not come to them. Right on the the other hand it would be nice, if while hunting, the dog would know not to come to anyone else.  At the tree especially, lots of dogs get stollen right at the tree before you can get to them.  Id like to have a hound that would put the hurt on somebody that tried to put their hands on him at the tree. BUt thats just me. GUess thats why i like a plott, but i have not seen one yet that is as Ill as everyone tries to make them out to be.


----------



## grouper throat (Sep 8, 2010)

IMO it depends on the individual dogs temperment. I wouldn't ever shun mine from other ppl as I sometimes depend on others to catch my deer dogs. 

I'd tat them and (like the deer and fox hunters before tracking collars) dye my intials/name on the dog if I was worried about thieves. If I have a litter of pups I also have their tails docked for further ID. It helps, but a thief is a thief and you aren't going to stop all of them.


----------



## Troy (Sep 8, 2010)

Do what we do and freeze brand 4 inch initials on one side and a number on the other... They cant alter the freeze brand without messing it up and it is so obvious someone would have to take them out of state to hunt them...I hate thiefs...


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 9, 2010)

plottman25 said:


> Ive had some trouble with dog thieves in the past, and was wondering if anyone knew how to make a dog only come to you, and nobody else. Can this be done with a shock collar?


I would say a lot has to do with the breed.  I have a Southern Black Mouth Cur and good luck to any stranger trying to get him.  He won't go near a stranger if I am not around.  In fact, he is still apprehensive approaching any stranger with the family around and don't touch the kids either.   BUT I never taught him to be that way, he is bred to be like that.

Try having someone call your dog and then sternly tell them NO and reinforce with praise and a small treat.  It will be a long process and you will need several different people.  But a lot will depend on the dog.  It could also have unintended negative consequences IMO.  I would say you will create more problems than the one you are trying to solve.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Sep 9, 2010)

My lab is a little over three and comes in contact with lots of different people every day. There have been only two people that she would not let pet her and seemed to disapprove of. One was a Mexican and the other was a white guy. I feel she might have been right about the white guy but I think the Mexican is ok.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 9, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> I would say a lot has to do with the breed.  I have a Southern Black Mouth Cur and good luck to any stranger trying to get him.  He won't go near a stranger if I am not around.  In fact, he is still apprehensive approaching any stranger with the family around and don't touch the kids either.   BUT I never taught him to be that way, he is bred to be like that.
> 
> .



Same here for a mini-daschund
She dont like strangers......its usually a toss up if she is just barks or decides to "attack". If your not in my immediate family dont plan on getting your hands on her. What i find hilarious is the fact that i'm 6'-8" 295 lbs and she is 6" and 9 lbs and if you touch me she goes into "rabid squirrel" mode. Shes not as protective over the rest of the family as she is me. We didnt really train her to be this way just raised her in the house and pretty much treated her like another child.....


----------



## DROPPINEM (Sep 9, 2010)

plottman25 said:


> To tell you the truth Brandon the only thing i remember about that hunt was running banjo all over paulding country trying to get him back lol. You need to come up friday night and we will turn loose up here.



Man i wish i would have known a few days ago.But me and another guy are planned to go to one of his spots Friday night.If something happens and he backs out i will give you a holler.


----------



## plottman25 (Sep 9, 2010)

DROPPINEM said:


> Man i wish i would have known a few days ago.But me and another guy are planned to go to one of his spots Friday night.If something happens and he backs out i will give you a holler.



I had to get rid of Banjo anyways, took him last night the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- would did just like he did the time we went. Would get within about 50 yrds and would not come any closer,  tried bumping him a little to get him to come and that would not work either.  Someone finally caught him on some property next to the lease and they called me.  If it was not for the the astro and shock collar i had on him i would have not wasted the gas to go pick him up.  Its a shame too, he was a pretty good dog, just hard headed.  I saw a man working on a pick up and pulled in and asked him if he wanted a dog a he took him.  Now i just have the 2 english pups to fool with. Hopefully they will mind a little better.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Sep 10, 2010)

plottman25 said:


> I had to get rid of Banjo anyways, took him last night the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- would did just like he did the time we went. Would get within about 50 yrds and would not come any closer,  tried bumping him a little to get him to come and that would not work either.  Someone finally caught him on some property next to the lease and they called me.  If it was not for the the astro and shock collar i had on him i would have not wasted the gas to go pick him up.  Its a shame too, he was a pretty good dog, just hard headed.  I saw a man working on a pick up and pulled in and asked him if he wanted a dog a he took him.  Now i just have the 2 english pups to fool with. Hopefully they will mind a little better.



I always have better luck with dogs that i get as pups.They sure do listen better most of the time.Them 2 pups out of your litter you had a few months ago?


----------



## plottman25 (Sep 10, 2010)

DROPPINEM said:


> I always have better luck with dogs that i get as pups.They sure do listen better most of the time.Them 2 pups out of your litter you had a few months ago?



Yeah, i kept 1 red male but a friend of mine  took a male for his daughter, and she decided last weekend that she did not want him anymore and I got him back too.  I dont know if im gonna get them started good or not this season, they are still pretty young.  Im gonna  rotate takeing them with my daddys English dog and his plott that i gave him.  I may ride over to Collinsville next weekend and see what kind of dogs they have for sale over there. I need a dog big enough to get in the woods.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Sep 10, 2010)

plottman25 said:


> Yeah, i kept 1 red male but a friend of mine  took a male for his daughter, and she decided last weekend that she did not want him anymore and I got him back too.  I dont know if im gonna get them started good or not this season, they are still pretty young.  Im gonna  rotate takeing them with my daddys English dog and his plott that i gave him.  I may ride over to Collinsville next weekend and see what kind of dogs they have for sale over there. I need a dog big enough to get in the woods.



The guy that your uncle bought that female bluetick from has a male bluetick for sale right now.He is a good dog i have hunted with him a lot.We went the other night and treed on a sal and some kittens with him and my walker pup.He will tree a coon.My buddy has a young walker that is turning it on so he wants to put time into him.He is a GR.CH on the bench.He will tree a possum every now and then if he gets bored.Call me if you are interested.I am gonna send you a pic of him.He wants $300.00 But you know what you are getting.


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 10, 2010)

Treat it like you suppose to treat your Wife and Kids, and they'll never go off with a stranger!  TENDER-LOVE-CARE-TIME-LEADERSHIP   It's really not that hard! Labor-Day with the Wife-Kids-and Grandkids


----------



## catchdog (Oct 9, 2010)

the best way to have a one man dog or dogs is to feed them yourself and do not let anyone mess with them unless its your kids or your better half.(I used to bear hunt i had problems with people pickin my dogs up and taking them off the tree i started a new pack of dogs and i was the only one that feed them and the only one that trained them the last person that tried to take one of my dogs got up back up in the road and they went right back to treeing the bear they had treed


----------



## psrumors (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't remember the name of the video but Leerburg.com has an excellent video explaining how to do this very thing without inducing many of the issues warned about above.


----------



## Mel (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a Heeler mix and he will only come to me.  He's kinda timid and shy.  My brother has "scared" him on more than one occasion and I've had to work with him to come to my brother and just now can he pet him.  I live with my brother and his family, so he sees them every day and still just comes to me and listens to me.  

Heelers from my understanding are definitely a "one person" dog.


----------



## simpleman30 (Oct 12, 2010)

a lot of guys at my hunting club won't own a dog that will willingly allow someone else to catch it.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Oct 12, 2010)

maker4life said:


> I think it's more of an idividual dogs temperment . I've got one that won't go to anyone but me . Then I've got others that will go anybody . They've all been socialized the same . I think you'd more likely be training a dog to be agressive .
> 
> Plus if somebody wants it bad enough they'll figure out a way to
> get it .



I got a english dog that i GUARANTEE you will not be able to get a hold of to load her up.


----------



## irocz2u (Nov 26, 2010)

I  had   a  lab  sheperd mix    that  only  i  could  call  as  a  pup   i  would  clap  my hands  wile  calling  him   he  would  only  come  to hands  claping


----------



## piratebob64 (Jun 14, 2012)

I was taught by an old man thirty odd years ago to take your new puppy and spit in its mouth and then blow in its nose very gently.
He said it cleared the memory bank of his mothers scent and imprinted yours. 
 It works as every dog I have ownedIi have done this to. They will go to people and allow them to pet them but that is it.
The old man did the samething with his horses, those horses would follow him around  all day!  he taught me a lot about animals.
How to break a horse without breaking it.  As soon as the colts turned 3 month old he would  give the colt sugar while strapping an old saddle on it. he did the same when taking it off. Dang horses would knock you down to get saddled! everyday he did this.  After the colt stopped fidgiting he would add flour sack filled with sand  adding weight. as he got the colts used to the saddle and weight on their back.  He would would tie a set of rains to the saddle horn and lead them around by themas all his  horses were neck trained as he called it.
 At 9 months old he would walk up and put weight on the sturip  aftera while he would just step right up on. They would fidgit a little but not buck and jump/ He claimed you never broke the horses spirit that way and that made them better horses, but like his dogs they were "HIS" horses they would not let another human on them.  Did the same thing with dogs,  he just had a way about him, Very kind and gentle man with animals hatefull and mean to people.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 15, 2012)

piratebob64 said:


> I was taught by an old man thirty odd years ago to take your new puppy and spit in its mouth and then blow in its nose very gently.
> He said it cleared the memory bank of his mothers scent and imprinted yours.
> It works as every dog I have ownedIi have done this to. They will go to people and allow them to pet them but that is it.
> The old man did the samething with his horses, those horses would follow him around  all day!  he taught me a lot about animals.
> ...



Agree 

Never spat in one's mouth but the breath thing works. Maybe better than you would like sometimes. Don't do it if your not keeping the dog.

Far as horses go. Your right on. I used sweet feed though. Caught many a "uncatchable" horse for folks. With horses you have to earn their trust. Folks would about fall out when their "uncatchable" horse would follow me to the barn like a puppy dog.


----------

